# Issue While Installing Flash Plugin



## eriksatie (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been following these instructions for Firefox and Flash Plugin for FreeBSD 8+: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html

but when I get up to this part:



> This version will require the following link to be created:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I find that I do not have a folder called npapi.  I have been searching how to install npapi, but no luck, any help is welcome.

Thanks ï¿½e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2011)

```
/usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so was installed by package linux-f10-flashplugin-10.3r181.26
```

So installing www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 should take care of creating that path and file.


----------



## eriksatie (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ```
> /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so was installed by package linux-f10-flashplugin-10.3r181.26
> ```
> 
> So installing www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 should take care of creating that path and file.



Hmm...I thought I installed it but I guess I didn't.

Thanks.


----------

